# Anybody in Colchester?



## anabolic_edition (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi guys! I ll be happy to find some new friends around here. Anybody from colchester? Nice forum btw!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello mate I live near stanstead but train in Braintree so not far from ya!

Welcome to the forum bud!


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Im Chelmsford, train occasionally around colchester and witham!


----------



## smudge13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello mate

Cheers for the info you posted on the Clen thread every bit of info appreciated as this will be my first time..


----------



## anabolic_edition (Feb 6, 2011)

smudge13 said:


> Hello mate
> 
> Cheers for the info you posted on the Clen thread every bit of info appreciated as this will be my first time..


No probs mate. I gotta warn u about some handshakings for 10-20min after taking each pill, so u have to drink looots of water. And also the worst thing about Clen are some painfull muscle cramps :attention: Today i got one of them. But u ll get used to it


----------



## anabolic_edition (Feb 6, 2011)

Cheers for the welcome guys! If anybody comes around Colch we can arrange a training together and exchenge some info bout gym stuffs.


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello mate I am from Braintree but av trained a few times in Hercules in Colchester. Bit old school but I like it, maybe u could come and join us at Braintree sometime open invite mate ? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## anabolic_edition (Feb 6, 2011)

beefy_jay said:


> Hello mate I am from Braintree but av trained a few times in Hercules in Colchester. Bit old school but I like it, maybe u could come and join us at Braintree sometime open invite mate ? Welcome to the forum.


Ye mate but i dont have a car now, but some day i might join you there. I train in the uni gym here, its cheap and nice.


----------



## BigCon6409 (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright mate, im new to the forum aswell. I live up in Ipswich


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

hello and welcome to the forum big con


----------



## BigCon6409 (Apr 6, 2012)

beefy_jay said:


> hello and welcome to the forum big con


cheers mate :becky:


----------

